# Calcium Caseinate , CASILAN 90



## sicko (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey!
I managed to buy this CASILAN 90 which is low in fat and at good price......it contains calcium caseinate.....I was looking for slow digesting protein to put half dose in my pancakes and mix with some cottage cheese before bed . Isnt the calcium caseinate the casein protein im looking for?

thanks


----------

